# What gender and breed is this one



## AllieCat (Jul 13, 2013)

Trying to determine the gender of all my chickens, but still new to it so need some help please!


----------



## apdeb (Jul 9, 2013)

Allie this looks like a barnevelder pullet

Age?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like a barnvelder hen.


----------



## AllieCat (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you! She is between 10 and 12 weeks of age.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Looks a little like my Partridge Rock except the legs, so thinking that would be a correct guess on the Barnvelder!


----------



## AllieCat (Jul 13, 2013)

We're pretty sure this one too has been our egg layer, although we have had some doubts about it. I'm like 99% sure it's a hen, but can I have someone confirm this please! Thank you


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

That's a hen......


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

It's a production red hen.


----------

